# Mit Java Desktop Anwendung auf Mysql Server auf Webspace verbinden



## Lit-Web (25. Jun 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage, was muss ich tun um mich mit der Mysql Datenbank auf meinem Webspace zu verbinden?

Ist das mit Connect genau das selbe als wenn die DAtenbank auf dem localen Rechner liegt?
Gibt es besondere Vorraussetzungen vom Provider um mich mít der DB zu verbinden?
Brauche ich da noch andere Klassen von Java beim Connect oder reicht auch da die Connection Klasse?

Ich bin Dankbar für jede hilfreiche Antwort die mich da weiter bringt.

Vielen Dank dafür und allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Mfg Lit-Web


----------



## Marcinek (25. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ja, es ist genau das Selbe, als wenn es lokal wäre.

Viele (MySQL) Datenbanken werden so konfiguriert, dass sie nur lokal erreichbar sind um die Sicherheit und Performance zu erhöhn. Stelle Sicher, dass dein Provider einen externen Zugriff erlaubt.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jun 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Stelle Sicher, dass dein Provider einen externen Zugriff erlaubt.


bei einem normalen Webspaceangebot - sehr unwahrscheinlich ... dadurch würden automatisch mehr als 10000 Datenbanken offen liegen ... und nicht jeder Admin vergibt vernüftige Passwörter ... im Webspace-Bereich hast Du eher Freizeitadmins mit *gefährlichem* Halbwissen ... daher wird vom Anbieter die Gefahr automatisch soweit es geht verringert

es gibt Aufsätze um via PHP auf die Datenbank vom Webspace zuzugreifen ... ich weis jetzt aber nicht ob phpMyAdmin eine entsprechende API anbietet ... für den Zugriff auf die DB über PHP werden aber andere Klassen benötigt


----------



## Lit-Web (25. Jun 2011)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> bei einem normalen Webspaceangebot - sehr unwahrscheinlich ... dadurch würden automatisch mehr als 10000 Datenbanken offen liegen ... und nicht jeder Admin vergibt vernüftige Passwörter ... im Webspace-Bereich hast Du eher Freizeitadmins mit *gefährlichem* Halbwissen ... daher wird vom Anbieter die Gefahr automatisch soweit es geht verringert
> 
> es gibt Aufsätze um via PHP auf die Datenbank vom Webspace zuzugreifen ... ich weis jetzt aber nicht ob phpMyAdmin eine entsprechende API anbietet ... für den Zugriff auf die DB über PHP werden aber andere Klassen benötigt



Danke,

dass habe ich schon fast befürchtet. Wie das mit PHP geht weis ich, dass mache ich schon paar Jahre, mitlerweile auch mit dem Zend Framework. Ich habe einen Kunden und der will für seine kleine Firma eine Java Software haben um seinen Lager - und Mitarbeiterbestand verwalten zu können auf seinem lokalen Rechner. Aber er wollte eben auch gewisse Dinge für Mitarbeiter zugänglich machen im Web und somit eine einheitliche Schnittstelle schaffen indem er auf einem Server im Web die Datenbank für beide Anwendungen nutzt.
Ich sollte im Prinzip nur rechergieren was er wie braucht und ich wusste nicht wirklich was ich in dem Fall in Google als Suchbegriff eingeben sollte um da selber auch Rechergeergebnisse stoßen zu können, da auch das Neuland für mich ist.
Deshalb habe ich hier mal gefragt. Nun kann ich ihm sagen das er das Geld in dem Fall für einen eigenen bzw. gemierteten Rootserver ausgeben muss und ein normaler Webspace nicht ausreicht.
Oder aber er verzichtet auf Internet und stellt alles nur Firmenintern als Intranet zur Verfügung, da kann er sich nen Sambaserver aufsetzen lassen z.B.

Ok jedenfalls danke für eure Antworten.

Mfg Lit-Web


----------



## Marcinek (25. Jun 2011)

Also bei 1und1 bekommst du externen zugriff.

Bei Strato und hetzner ebenfalls.


----------



## Lit-Web (25. Jun 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Also bei 1und1 bekommst du externen zugriff.
> 
> Bei Strato und hetzner ebenfalls.



Bekommt man den da auf einem normalen Webspace?

Kannst du mir eventuell ein paar mehr Infos dazu geben oder mir einen Link bei beiden wo ich das selber nachlesen kann? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Marcinek (25. Jun 2011)

Sorry Strato oder 1 und 1 bei googel eingeben wirst du schon selber schaffen

Ja websepace bekommt man da


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jun 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Ja websepace bekommt man da



es ging nicht darum ob die Webspace anbieten, sondern ob man dort externen Zugriff auf die Datenbank hat


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jun 2011)

Lit-Web hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du mir eventuell ein paar mehr Infos dazu geben oder mir einen Link bei beiden wo ich das selber nachlesen kann?


ruf einfach mal den Support an  ... ansonsten schick mir mal eine PN - ich kann Dir keine schicken



			
				Signatur von Lit-Web hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann mich nicht ärgern, ich habe zwei Kinder


Glückskind - ich habe 2 Terroristen :autsch:


----------



## Marcinek (25. Jun 2011)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> es ging nicht darum ob die Webspace anbieten, sondern ob man dort externen Zugriff auf die Datenbank hat



Deswegen habe ich die Anbieter überhaupt genannt.



> Bekommt man den da auf einem normalen Webspace?



TO fragte doch ob man da auch Webspace bekommen kann? Könnte mich auch irren.


----------



## Lit-Web (25. Jun 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Deswegen habe ich die Anbieter überhaupt genannt.
> 
> 
> 
> TO fragte doch ob man da auch Webspace bekommen kann? Könnte mich auch irren.



Nee das man da Webspace bekommt weiß ich, einige Kundensysteme laufen bei 1 und 1.

Mir ging es nur um einen externen Datenbankzugriff für einen normalen Webspace. Ich war bei 1 und 1 auf der Seite und konnte da in keinen Webspaceangebot bzw. Paket etwas von externen Datenbankzugriff lesen, genau deshalb fragte ich ja nach einer Linkquelle.


----------



## Lit-Web (27. Jun 2011)

Support Anfrage bei 1 und 1 ergab das ich auch da nur bei Rootserverangeboten externen Zugriff auf Datenbanken bekomme nicht aber bei Webspaceangeboten.

Bei den anderen beiden muss ich noch nachfragen.


----------

